# Lagoon Tower 2 Bed Premier Oceanfront vs 2 Bed Premier Penthouse?



## ricoba (Apr 9, 2009)

For our upcoming trip to HHV, we were to be 3 nights in a 1 Bed/2doubles Oceanview in the GW for the first three nights then switch to a 2 Bedroom Oceanview for the next 7 nights.

Since there are 4 of us, I kept looking for a two bedroom for the first three nights and finally was able to get a 2 Bedroom Premier in the Lagoon Tower just this morning.  

(Changing reservations online is a great feature, btw and very easy  )

But it's not the 2 Bedroom oceanfront, which would have been great, but it's a 2 bedroom penthouse.  What is the difference in these two units?

The nice part is that it was only about 100 points more for the 3 nights vs the 1 bedroom at the GW.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## danb (Apr 9, 2009)

*2br Penthouse*

We stayed in a 2br 23rd floor in Dec. I thought the penthouses were all 3br but I could be wrong. The 2 br was nice and it was roomy. The furnishing were new and they looked like the same furnishings that are in the GW.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 9, 2009)

Well I know I had read about it on a thread here, but wasn't sure, then I re-read this thread and found more info.

Which seems to imply that the Oceanfront units are 3 bedrooms whereas the 2 bedrooms are not oceanfront but all two story penthouse units, which I assume is the 24th floor.  Am I correct?  The HGVC website just distinguishes 2 Bedroom Premier Oceanfront and 2 Bedroom Penthouse.


----------



## jeg (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, the 24th floor is the penthouse.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 9, 2009)

This is not the first time I have asked this or wondered about it, but how hard do you think it would be for HGVC to put FLOOR PLANS on their website!!!


----------



## wmmmmm (Apr 13, 2009)

From memory, I think there are Five 3-bd Penthouses.  Two are ocean front.  There are five or six 2-bd Penthouses and one is the mountain facing corner (with the "worst" view of the Penthouses)  I've stayed in all of the 3-bd units and one of the 2-bd units.  In addition, I've peeked into all but two of the units and really, there are no bad Penthouses.  If you call a week before arrival, you can request Diamond Head side and see what happens.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 13, 2009)

wmmmmm said:


> From memory, I think there are Five 3-bd Penthouses.  Two are ocean front.  There are five or six 2-bd Penthouses and one is the mountain facing corner (with the "worst" view of the Penthouses)  I've stayed in all of the 3-bd units and one of the 2-bd units.  In addition, I've peeked into all but two of the units and really, there are no bad Penthouses.  If you call a week before arrival, you can request Diamond Head side and see what happens.



I have found excellent information in this thread about my question.

Thanks for all the input.


----------

